# Selling on eBay



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was thinking maybe of putting my signs on eBay. Would it be a good idea or not. Or should I just try it and see how it goes for me.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I sell on ebay all the time. I would suggest using Paypal so you are safe on the transaction. One thing to keep in mind, price your goods to include the fee's! They can get steep as the $$ rise. I just price mine in the product so not an issue. You will want to include any disclaimers and be up-front with your policy on returns.

Go for it!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I like eBay, but the 'Buy it Now' method is the only real way to do it. If you sell an item for 60 bucks out of your store, house, etc., you can't really list it on eBay auction to start at $30. You might end up with only the 30.
I do put a few of my covers on eBay for auction, but it's only the ones I can make in quantity and keep the cost low. I'm doing it mainly for the exposure.

http://www.kerryallpouch.com/


----------



## Ty520 (Dec 19, 2014)

I sell on eBay as well as Etsy. The costs are far less expensive on Etsy, and the setup process is very easy.It takes a long time on eBay to become a top rated seller and Power Seller…..that's the only time your costs will drop. Shipping is expensive though, so weigh your items first to see if the shipping costs are more than the product cost to the customer.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/thebarleyharvest-2008?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TheBarleyHarvest?ref=l2-shop-info-name


----------

